# Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Has anyone got any experience of this lens? 

At £129 delivered it looks like a nice cheap addition to the kit bag for my 1100d.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

I've often been tempted but never bit the bullet!

Where was the £129 price?!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Where's it that price?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Where's it that price?


Digital Rev and a Few others


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ooh I'd like a 24mm lens for mine 
I find the 50mm a bit long


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dannbodge said:


> Ooh I'd like a 24mm lens for mine
> I find the 50mm a bit long


Same

Looks like I nat get one now


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure I'm correct about this whole EF // EF-S cropped sensor thing so I'm happy to be corrected but isn't the EF 50mm f1.8 full frame so more like 80mm on a APS-C sensor. This is EF-S 24mm should be much wider angle but still great in low light with shallow dof.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Kimo did you go for it? I've got a wee bonus burning a hole in my pocket and very tempted.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't, had a few out goings then forgot all about it lol


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just ordered it for £117 delivered. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Got it mate?

May order tonight


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Well. I got it for £117 delivered and got to play with it tonight.

The main reason I got it was for low light portraits of our first baby which is due in April. I love my EF 50mm 1.8 but with the crop sensor it was more like 80mm so this 24mm is a very welcome addition where I want to get a bit more in the picture.

I've done a comparison with my EF 50mm. All were set to f2.8 and at quite low light. Just a quick play around in the dining room to test it out. Excuse my crap manual focusing.

EF50mm focused on the salt









EF-S24mm focused on the salt









EF50mm focused on the pepper









EF-S24mm focused on the pepper









EF50mm focused on the lego









EF-S24mm focused on the lego









EF-S24mm









EF50mm


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

you are correct about the cropped sensor as my nikon d7100 with crop sensor makes it 1.3x what the lens is but on my d750 its just what the lens is as its full frame , so say a 50mm lens on my d750 is 50 mm but on my d7100 its 1.3 * 50 = 65mm but thats me doing by what i have other crop sensors can be less or more that what i have quoted


----------

